# 32' boat GC rescued Sunday night 1:15 AM? Who???



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Just saw the story below online?? Who was it? What happened?? Glad they are all ok, thank goodness for the Coast Guard!

Robert



PERDIDO BEACH, Ala. -- The Coast Guard says one of its crews rescued five adults and a 13-year-old boy from the water after their 32-foot vessel sank south of Perdido Beach.

Coast Guard officials said in a news release that crews responded after receiving a mayday call at about 1:15 p.m. Sunday from the vessel's owner that it was sinking.

A Coast Guard cutter was launched from Mobile, Ala., about 50 miles to the northwest, while a 45-foot-response boat was dispatched from Pensacola, Fla.

The small boat crew was first on the scene and spotted a distress flare fired by one of the persons in the water. The crew rescued the six, all of whom were wearing lifejackets. They were transported to Coast Guard Station Pensacola.

Petty Officer 1st Class Hillary Herbst said the use of radios, flares, lifejackets and other safety equipment greatly aids rescue efforts.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Surely someone knows what happened???? No one??


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

I might could find out, I have some buddies at Station PCola.


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

Dont hold me to this, but I heard it was the Raw Water wash down pump started leaking and in came the water to fast for the bilge to keep up.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

That's why on every boat I have ever owned I installed a high water alarm. I also keep an assortment of wooden plugs to plug ruptured thru hull fittings. A $.50 wooden plug can save a boat!!

Robert


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

my buddy just gave me a military box of wooden plugs that are going on my boat

straycat


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

MSYellowfin said:


> That's why on every boat I have ever owned I installed a high water alarm. I also keep an assortment of wooden plugs to plug ruptured thru hull fittings. A $.50 wooden plug can save a boat!!
> 
> Robert


Put a pic of them up


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Gamefish27 said:


> Put a pic of them up


I am not near the boat now, but the link below is what I am talking about.

http://www.landfallnavigation.com/-s5230.html

The high-water alarms look like a normal float switch for a bilge pump, but instead of turning on a pump they activate an alarm.

Robert


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.stayafloatmarine.com/

This maybe an alternative/addition to the wooden plugs for hard to reach areas or cracks that wooden can not conform to easily.

I have some of this. I hope to never need this, but it is cheap insurance.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

JMB, thanks for posting, that stuff is awesome! After seeing it, it seems so simple but I bet not many guys have it! I could use that for sure because I am always worried about holes in the fiberglass on my old bass boat. Of course I would have to get under the boat and find the hole but I am now confident that it is very possible to plug a leak with that stuff.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

that looks like an amazing product


----------



## Hawaiianlclboi (Jun 14, 2011)

it looks exactly like the wax rings used under a toilet. Same color and consistancy. Great info...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Here are a few of my plugs










I also have a tub of stay afloat and multiple rolls of reduce tape in the same bag.

Robert


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I just purchased some of the Stay Afloat to go along with my wooden plugs.

Years ago when I was diving I helped raise a boat in Bayou Chico. It was a large metal hulled ship. We used some type of fiber material to pack into the holes from the outside while the pumps were pumping the water out of the hull. I don't remember what it was but it worked very well. It took 2 days to pump out the water and raise the ship so it could be towed.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> I just purchased some of the Stay Afloat to go along with my wooden plugs.
> 
> Years ago when I was diving I helped raise a boat in Bayou Chico. It was a large metal hulled ship. We used some type of fiber material to pack into the holes from the outside while the pumps were pumping the water out of the hull. I don't remember what it was but it worked very well. It took 2 days to pump out the water and raise the ship so it could be towed.


 I've often wondered if they( salvage people) used any kind of airbag system and if not, why ? A couple of airbags with one way valve in case of the hose(s) blowing off and a simple pump would seem to make short work of raising sunken boats.:blink:


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

I have also heard of boats keeping a heavy canvas tarp with ropes attached to the corners that could be used to wrap the hull from the outside to help slow/limit the amount of water entering. Like if the hull cracked after a collision with something submerged, like a log or mooring buoy. 

Certainly a last ditch effort but may work.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

JMB said:


> http://www.stayafloatmarine.com/
> 
> This maybe an alternative/addition to the wooden plugs for hard to reach areas or cracks that wooden can not conform to easily.
> 
> I have some of this. I hope to never need this, but it is cheap insurance.


I am going to get some of this, but here is a question for the engineers on here. It says good to 19 PSI. What kind of pressure would you expect to get off a broken through hull?


----------



## chopperdoc (May 26, 2011)

Pressure expected would depend on distance below surface of hull penetration. I suppose you could goggle the formula easily..


----------



## waterman13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Lets see... Saltwater weighs about 64 pcf, therefore the hydrostatic pressure would be about .44 psi per foot of depth.

If the hull penetration is 5 ft below the water surface, its about 2.2 psi of hydrostatic pressure. This does not include any extra forces from the moving water when the vessel is underway.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

waterman13 said:


> Lets see... Saltwater weighs about 64 pcf, therefore the hydrostatic pressure would be about .44 psi per foot of depth.
> 
> If the hull penetration is 5 ft below the water surface, its about 2.2 psi of hydrostatic pressure. This does not include any extra forces from the moving water when the vessel is underway.


Cool, so should be well within tolerances for the stayafloat as long as its not forced upen with the boat underway.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, the pressure is not great just for static pressure. If the plug is put in from the outside, it will hold the plug in place as long as "hydrostatic drag" doesn't enter the picture. That is how the sails or tarps lashed to and around the hulls of ships from the stories of my youth were able to sail many days with holes in their sides to get to port, as mentioned by JMB.


----------

